# Denmark Super Liga 21-23 March



## A_Skywalker (Mar 16, 2009)

21 Mar 15:00 Randers FC v Brondby  3.60 3.50 2.00   
22 Mar 12:00 Esbjerg v AGF Aarhus  2.10 3.50 3.30  
22 Mar 14:00 Sonderjyske v FC Nordsjaelland  2.80 3.40 2.40   
22 Mar 14:05 AC Horsens v Vejle  2.37 3.30 2.90   
22 Mar 15:30 FC Copenhagen v Odense BK  1.75 3.70 4.33   
23 Mar 17:00 AaB v Midtjylland  2.20 3.40 3.20


----------



## Fery (Mar 19, 2009)

Brondby to take this win. The odds are too good because of some factors that I think won't influence the match.


----------

